# what colour jodhpurs ?!



## hannah90 (31 December 2012)

i only have canary, or mustard colour, and some very bright ones ! bright ones ruled out, is canary or a mustard colour ok for hunting ? everything seems to say beige ? thanks


----------



## Hunters (31 December 2012)

Not really, unless you want to stand out....?


----------



## hannah90 (31 December 2012)

guess i need to buy new ones then !  thanks !


----------



## CrazyMare (31 December 2012)

I have, in the past, pulled canary out of the wardrobe in the dark - They are on the bright side....! Or on the positive side, Dad can pick me out easily.....

Do you have any 'aged' ones?!


----------



## Lolo (31 December 2012)

Canary looks smart I think- my sister wears canary and doesn't stand out in them. They're easier to scrub up as well, as you can whack them in the washing machine with some yellow dye and they come out like new


----------



## Fiagai (31 December 2012)

Mustard / Canary ... Arrrgghhhh !


----------



## Springy (31 December 2012)

Sorry Beige or cream it is


----------



## ConnieLove (31 December 2012)

I'm another with beige or cream  I'm not brave enough for much else!


----------



## Lolo (31 December 2012)

Really?






With navy... At their most yellow, as she'd been out the day before and came back a really awful brown- proper peaty soil does create the best staining mud!






With tweed...

I think they look considerably smarter than white and are more flattering than beige. There are a lot of people who wear jods this shade (we use bright yellow dye to keep them this colour after particularly muddy days!). I think my sister would rather not hunt than wear incorrect clothing!


----------



## ConnieLove (31 December 2012)

Looking at your sister I've just realised I do have a pair of canary jods  I've always thought they were beige until looking back on photos just now. And actually, they do look better than my beige ones with navy... consider me crossed over to the canary side


----------



## hannah90 (31 December 2012)

so maybe its ok ?! 

i have a black jacket,hat and boots, am thinking beige is better with black, but canary does look nice with navy !  Or should i be wearing tweed ?!   new to this if you hadn't guessed !! thank you all for your help though !


----------



## ConnieLove (31 December 2012)

My hunt wear navy as standard, hence why I wear it. But most hunts allow black, navy or tweed, as long as your are correctly dressed and presentable. If your unsure, just phone up, I'm sure they won't mind in fact it probably looks better that your making an effort to do it correctly. Everyone's new at some point so don't worry about it


----------



## Lolo (31 December 2012)

How old are you? Al wears navy now she's 18, and in a vaguely adult position (and she got hers for Christmas, or she'd still be in tweed)... But as long a you look smart, it doesn't matter too much until you know you're really keen.

If you have a black jacket and canary jods, don't rush off and buy new stuff just yet. Be clean and tidy and make sure you and the horse are immaculate and you'll be fine. If you decide you're really keen, you can then go about amassing the 'correct' gear. That's just my opinion, and it's probably wrong, but it leads to the path of least stress


----------



## hannah90 (1 January 2013)

im 23 , well on thursday ! i have just ordered some beige jods, and a white thermal hunting shirt, dont think i really needed that but it looked nice !  and horse question now, does he have to wear a martingale ? or is he ok in just his normal saddle and bridle ? was thinking maybe a stonger bit though


----------



## CrazyMare (2 January 2013)

hannah90 said:



			im 23 , well on thursday ! i have just ordered some beige jods, and a white thermal hunting shirt, dont think i really needed that but it looked nice !  and horse question now, does he have to wear a martingale ? or is he ok in just his normal saddle and bridle ? was thinking maybe a stonger bit though 

Click to expand...

He just needs to wear safe, suitable tack. If you don't think he needs a martingale, then he doesn't need to wear one.

None of my horses wear a martingale, but I always have a breastplate!!


----------



## hannah90 (3 January 2013)

thanks ! he only has saddle and snaffle bridle usually, he should be fine in that ! someone at the same farm  is going as well now, so we can stick with her, and hopefully he will be calmer with his friend there !! 

thanks for all of your help


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (3 January 2013)

If you dont use a martingale or breastplate then its well worth using an old stirrup leather as a neckstrap to grab in case of emergency


----------



## hannah90 (4 January 2013)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			If you dont use a martingale or breastplate then its well worth using an old stirrup leather as a neckstrap to grab in case of emergency 

Click to expand...

good idea ! thank you


----------

